# Forums On The Weekend



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

The forums are much quieter on the weekends which leads me to believe that most of the postings happen at work... here is a fun poll to find out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (9/3/14)

Most of my posts happen over weekends when I have some time to myself, during the week I work like a demon on fire and get no time to visit the forum during working hours.


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Interesting results so far, I am so glad I don't have staff behind computers !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/14)

Weekends are usually busy for us. We open on Saturdays for appointments usually till 12. We also have my 2 year daughter for most weekends. So it gets hectic, the forum takes a bit of a back-seat


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

I usually am very active on the forum during the week while at work (as a break in between work). However when I get a chance I go on in the evenings and on the weekends. This forum is very addictive, so it is kinda hard to stay away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

